# We have discovered Shear-bolt connectors



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> These things rock.
> We finished ahead of schedule.
> 24- 350 copper but splices in about 2 hours.
> View attachment 158089
> ...


Part number who makes them


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Slay301 said:


> Part number who makes them











Shear Bolt Connectors up to 35 kV


Our ASBS Shear Bolt Connectors in aluminum, are accommodating aluminum and copper conductors from #2 AWG compact stranded to 1000 kcmil concentric stranded class B in underground applications up to 35 kV.




www.te.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A crimp splice without a crimper......sort of. Great idea!

Are they listed for use with an impact tool? If so, they'd be quite a bit quicker than a normal crimp splice. 

What did you use to cover them?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Shear Bolt Connectors up to 35 kV
> 
> 
> Our ASBS Shear Bolt Connectors in aluminum, are accommodating aluminum and copper conductors from #2 AWG compact stranded to 1000 kcmil concentric stranded class B in underground applications up to 35 kV.
> ...


Things are straight pimp good looking out up to 35kv to my man


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

micromind said:


> A crimp splice without a crimper......sort of. Great idea!
> 
> Are they listed for use with an impact tool? If so, they'd be quite a bit quicker than a normal crimp splice.
> 
> What did you use to cover them?


Yes, the manufacturer's video shows using an impact. 
The same adhesive heat shrink we use on butt splices.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Yes, the manufacturer's video shows using an impact.
> The same adhesive heat shrink we use on butt splices.


Why don’t you use cold shrinks ?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Heat is cheap in Florida.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Heat is cheap in Florida.


🤣 makes sense


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like a half solved idea. They need to include a cover of the appropriate voltage. 
Looks good for low voltage, above not so much in my eyes.
I would be concerned with the ends of the bolts at anything over 5 kv.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Something new for me. 
So after the bolts shear off, is that an Allen socket left behind to remove it later? If so, I imagine it is not reusable, is that right?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've used the bronze ground connectors with the shear bolts. They've been out for a decade or two.

I always felt they sheared off long before I would have stopped cranking on a non-shear bolt.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

JRaef said:


> Something new for me.
> So after the bolts shear off, is that an Allen socket left behind to remove it later? If so, I imagine it is not reusable, is that right?


In looking at the grounding lugs, it appears (to me) that there is an indentation (assuming part of the shear design) but not an Allen.


----------



## Jimmyltd (Apr 27, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I've used the bronze ground connectors with the shear bolts. They've been out for a decade or two.
> 
> I always felt they sheared off long before I would have stopped cranking on a non-shear bolt.


Ahh...So you're the guy I'm cursing as I'm trying to remove wires from breakers that someone tightened with the strength of Thor


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I thought they sheared off and were irreversible?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

About 30 years ago the requirement for vacuum breakers on hose bibs became required. They use the same shear bolt where you tighten the bolt and it shears off leaving no means to ever remove it from the bib without drilling out the sheared bolt.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Jimmyltd said:


> Ahh...So you're the guy I'm cursing as I'm trying to remove wires from breakers that someone tightened with the strength of Thor


Well, nothing ever comes loose.....


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Why does it matter if they can’t be removed? It’s just like a crimp lug.

I saw someone mention 35 kV. No such thing as “MV” lugs. It’s all “LV” lugs. For one thing exactly how do you test a “MV lug”? It’s all conductor so no stress until you bring insulation and another phase (or ground) into the picture.

Above about 8 kV the instructions for tape kits like 3M K-Tape kits change a little. In some of them you have to wrap a little semicon over the lug and some of the tape layers include a silicone tape. At higher voltages depending on the kit, they tell you to use only hex crimps (not indentation style), rotate the crimper 30 degrees between crimps so none of the crimps line up and so it doesn’t bend like a banana, and file off all the high spots. This is critically important on the lug you use on elbows especially. But the lugs themselves are just standard short or long barrel one or two hole lugs.

The only concern I have is when you get into the higher voltages (15 kV and above) the instructions are already having you take steps to avoid creating high electrical stresses. Nothing about that shear bolt connector looks even remotely like a nice round hex crimped lug. So it would be a problem with the above procedures. For instance the sheared off bolts create pointy stress risers and the shape creates an air pocket. Air bubbles create stress risers because the dielectric constant is very different from the solid insulation. So this just screams trouble all over it.

I’ve seen tons of very similar mechanical lugs for use on overhead line construction but that is far different from the high voltage stresses at the ends of a shielded cable.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Well, nothing ever comes loose.....


True but how often is stuff retorqued


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> In looking at the grounding lugs, it appears (to me) that there is an indentation (assuming part of the shear design) but not an Allen.


 I believe the equipment grounding conductors (4 count) we're looking @ (terminated picture #3) are just "eye candy" & not relevant w/ parallel set(s) service entrance conductors..

* That is what we're looking @..Right? (service entrance) please correct me if wrong..


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dell3c said:


> I believe the equipment grounding conductors (4 count) we're looking @ (terminated picture #3) are just "eye candy" & not relevant w/ parallel set(s) service entrance conductors..
> 
> * That is what we're looking @..Right? (service entrance) please correct me if wrong..


I think he’s showing sheer bolt lugs


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

no dought.. I get that. And they'll be real handy to use on unfused conductors, till after the effective date of January 1, 2023.

And after that, they'll have to be listed 'suitable for use on "line side' of service equipment. So I was looking to see, if they're already SE rated, but they're made in (China) and having to "log-in" w/ email address to inquire into the apparatus,. *So I didn't complete the inquiry..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dell3c said:


> I believe the equipment grounding conductors (4 count) we're looking @ (terminated picture #3) are just "eye candy" & not relevant w/ parallel set(s) service entrance conductors..
> 
> * That is what we're looking @..Right? (service entrance) please correct me if wrong..


Yes,
We pulled in a green copper 3/0 in each of the 4 existing conduits.
Its never easy but, the new main is now outside.
We also had to find and remove the jumper in the existing main.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Heh, not a problem. I'm not punching your work.. Like said, interested in the splice & looking further into the rating.. It's 16 months away from having to carry an SE rating, for that application.

*Have a safe day @ the office..


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dell3c said:


> I believe the equipment grounding conductors (4 count) we're looking @ (terminated picture #3) are just "eye candy" & not relevant w/ parallel set(s) service entrance conductors..
> 
> * That is what we're looking @..Right? (service entrance) please correct me if wrong..


I thought we were looking at how the bolts shear and if what's left is removeable or not.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

oldsparky52 said:


> I thought we were looking at how the bolts shear and if what's left is removeable or not.


The whole point of the shear off feature is that at that point the lug is properly torqued. If you could remove it, you would have no means to re-torque it and it would have to be replaced.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The only thing I know bout this is my poco insists the pvc conduits entering underground pull boxes be finished 
absolutely flush to the side walls and that makes it super hard to do with parallel runs , heck it is real hard to get right 
when it's only one entry and one exit..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Something new for me.
> So after the bolts shear off, is that an Allen socket left behind to remove it later? If so, I imagine it is not reusable, is that right?


Yes.
They shear off with a smooth indent.
I have seen videos where a non metallic plug is placed in the concave left by the sheared off bolt.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> The whole point of the shear off feature is that at that point the lug is properly torqued. If you could remove it, you would have no means to re-torque it and it would have to be replaced.


Am I the only one that read post 11?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

oldsparky52 said:


> Am I the only one that read post 11?


No, but you are the second one with a great imagination!  

How could a sheared off bolt leave behind an allen socket?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The only thing I know bout this is my poco insists the pvc conduits entering underground pull boxes be finished
> absolutely flush to the side walls and that makes it super hard to do with parallel runs , heck it is real hard to get right
> when it's only one entry and one exit..


All of this is customer owned.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Slay301 said:


> True but how often is stuff retorqued


Should not be done. This overstretches the bolts.

When you first install a boot it should be tensioned to 85% of its limits. A couple thing happen after that. Surface roughness is smoothed out. The bolt relaxes (metal crystals unravel to relieve stress). So the tension goes down. You can easily lose up to 50% in the first 2 weeks. If you then retorque you are over the 85% mark because you are taking out the “slack” that isn’t slack but just part of how bolts work.

Second is with electric contacts. Very little (less than 5%) of the surfaces even in a bus bar joint actually touch. This cracks the oxide layer (always exists even with gold) and makes cold welds…direct metal on metal contact called alpha spots. Increased tension smears the metal and increases alpha spot size as well as forming new ones. If the tension is decreased though it is not a reversible process. Alpha spots that are formed tend to stay until almost all joint tension is removed. Electrically there is a huge amount of hysteresis. So once formed alpha spots tend to stick around.

Only concern outside of this is with thermal expansion. If you’re that concerned use Belleville washers.

So if it’s “loose” unless it wasn’t tightened properly the first time it will not affect the contact.

As far as vibration loosening this is the Jost effect. It won’t happen unless the bolt is installed improperly such as too small for the hole,


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

paulengr said:


> Should not be done. This overstretches the bolts.
> 
> When you first install a boot it should be tensioned to 85% of its limits. A couple thing happen after that. Surface roughness is smoothed out. The bolt relaxes (metal crystals unravel to relieve stress). So the tension goes down. You can easily lose up to 50% in the first 2 weeks. If you then retorque you are over the 85% mark because you are taking out the “slack” that isn’t slack but just part of how bolts work.
> 
> ...


Holy ****


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> The only thing I know bout this is my poco insists the pvc conduits entering underground pull boxes be finished
> absolutely flush to the side walls and that makes it super hard to do with parallel runs , heck it is real hard to get right
> when it's only one entry and one exit..


Huh? You don’t terminate into a fitting? Everything I’ve seen has a PVC coupling style fitting and a threaded piece on the other that uses a plastic lock nut. You could try to solvent weld to the box but it’s mechanically weak and the slightest pressure from ground movement or thermal expansion will pop your conduit right off. I can’t think of a single reason that would be legal or even accepted.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Huh? You don’t terminate into a fitting? Everything I’ve seen has a PVC coupling style fitting and a threaded piece on the other that uses a plastic lock nut. You could try to solvent weld to the box but it’s mechanically weak and the slightest pressure from ground movement or thermal expansion will pop your conduit right off. I can’t think of a single reason that would be legal or even accepted.


Not sure but I think he's speaking of an underground concrete pull box and the local PUCO wants the pipe right next to the side of it but not necessarily fastened to it. 

Could easily be wrong though.........


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

paulengr said:


> Huh? You don’t terminate into a fitting? Everything I’ve seen has a PVC coupling style fitting and a threaded piece on the other that uses a plastic lock nut.


I can't picture this... 



micromind said:


> Not sure but I think he's speaking of an underground concrete pull box and the local PUCO wants the pipe right next to the side of it but not necessarily fastened to it.


That's what I figured ... although the box and the pipes are going to heave at least a little and if you cut them flush, pretty soon they'll either be protruding in the box a bit or not quite making it into the box.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> No, but you are the second one with a great imagination!
> 
> How could a sheared off bolt leave behind an allen socket?


I'm not sure why you are saying I have a great imagination when I posted this. 


oldsparky52 said:


> In looking at the grounding lugs, it appears (to me) that there is an indentation (assuming part of the shear design) *but not an Allen.*


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

oldsparky52 said:


> I'm not sure why you are saying I have a great imagination when I posted this.


I'm sure it's a misunderstanding of your comments on my part.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dell3c said:


> I believe the equipment grounding conductors (4 count) we're looking @ (terminated picture #3) are just "eye candy" & not relevant w/ parallel set(s) service entrance conductors..
> 
> * That is what we're looking @..Right? (service entrance) please correct me if wrong..


The ATS is the new main. We had to disconnect the ground/neutral connection in the old service entrance main and push in a 40' piece of 1/0 green copper as a ground. They are necessary.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> The ATS is the new main. We had to disconnect the ground/neutral connection in the old service entrance main and push in a 40' piece of 1/0 green copper as a ground. They are necessary.


Hey Southeast, no biggie Sir. 
*What had originally caught my eye, was it looked like they were extending into the pull-box into the second picture, not exiting nore terminated. But it's viewing from just a computer screen, not like being there. Glad it worked out for you..

*Have safe evening, tomorrow @ the office..


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> These things rock.
> We finished ahead of schedule.
> 32- 350 copper but splices in about 2 hours.
> View attachment 158089
> ...


Can we stop and talk about how cool you look @work with the hat backwards and the sunglasses on the hat with the fishhook. Then you got the sleeveless shirt on with the guns 💪 out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Slay301 said:


> Can we stop and talk about how cool you look @work with the hat backwards and the sunglasses on the hat with the fishhook. Then you got the sleeveless shirt on with the guns 💪 out.


Thanks but, that's my 27-year-old son-in-law. They wouldn't let me get in that hole.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Thanks but, that's my 27-year-old son-in-law. They wouldn't let me get in that hole.


Wow you are so lucky to have such a cool son in law and they way he takes care of the old timers is even cooler


----------

